# custom-sized seamless sterling silver tubing?



## Chris Burton (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a line on a person/company that'll make seamless sterling silver tubing in a specific (read: non-standard) size?

thanks,
Chris


----------



## mredburn (Sep 6, 2012)

Metalliferous - Round Silver Tubes

I dont know that they will make non  standard sizes but they have one of the best selections for sizes. I dont know of any one else making seamless tubing that isnt covered here. Thunderbird and RioGrande both sell silver tubing but its smaller sizes.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 6, 2012)

What specific size are you looking for?


----------



## Chris Burton (Sep 6, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Metalliferous - Round Silver Tubes
> 
> I dont know that they will make non  standard sizes but they have one of the best selections for sizes. I dont know of any one else making seamless tubing that isnt covered here. Thunderbird and RioGrande both sell silver tubing but its smaller sizes.



Thanks for your reply. I happened to call them earlier this morning and the guy I spoke to said that they don't do custom sizes. They are even having difficulty getting some of the tubes that they 'stock' in their catalog.


----------



## Chris Burton (Sep 6, 2012)

mredburn said:


> What specific size are you looking for?



0.540" od and between 0.460-0.470 id.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 6, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Metalliferous - Round Silver Tubes
> 
> I dont know that they will make non  standard sizes but they have one of the best selections for sizes. I dont know of any one else making seamless tubing that isnt covered here. Thunderbird and RioGrande both sell silver tubing but its smaller sizes.



*Mike,* I used to buy all my tubing from them but the last I spoke with them I was told that they would likely never have any of the medium wall silver tube in anything over 1/2" diameter since their supplier quit making it.

I did find one company who would fabricate ANY diameter silver tube you wanted, the only problem was the 80 ounce minimum order! 

*Chris,* Several months ago I scoured the web trying to find some silver tubing to make my center bands with since my supply was dwindling fast.  I had no luck.  Bruce Robbins, a member here, recommended me buying a sheet of silver and rolling it into a tube then silver soldering the joint to make any size tube I wanted.

I bought a few sheets of silver from Thunderbird and made my own tubes by rolling the sheets around some home made mandrels then had a local silversmith silver solder the seams and after sanding and polishing you have a nice seamless tube in whatever diameter (and wall thickness) you want.   Just a thought!


----------



## Chris Burton (Sep 6, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Metalliferous - Round Silver Tubes
> ...




Please pardon my ignorance, but once the silversmith has soldered the seam, and you turn it to the dimension that you need, there are no 'voids' or any traces of the original seam?


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 6, 2012)

I had no voids and could not tell where the seam was, even under a 16x loop.

Here are some pens I made recently, all of the center bands were made from my home made tubes.  The thin accent rings were made from flat sheet using a disc cutter.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chris Burton said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but once the silversmith has soldered the seam, and you turn it to the dimension that you need, there are no 'voids' or any traces of the original seam?


Not if your a good solderer. If by chance there are some, you can always fill them with more solder.   And you really don't want the silver too thick.  Its pretty heavy and can get pricey.

I have also made some by lost wax casting.  Turn a wax tube to the diameter you want and send it off for casting.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 6, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> Chris Burton said:
> 
> 
> > Please pardon my ignorance, but once the silversmith has soldered the seam, and you turn it to the dimension that you need, there are no 'voids' or any traces of the original seam?
> ...


And THAT is why I let a professional solder the seams for me.

If I understood the silversmith correctly, the silver solder used was indeed silver wire so when you solder a joint you are soldering with silver, not some lead based material such as used with copper pipes, etc.


----------



## Chris Burton (Sep 6, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Burton said:
> ...




Thanks folks. That sounds like the way to go. 18ga (0.040") would be the exact size I'd need to get a 0.040" wall tube with a 0.540" od. 

Do you use a 'local" silversmith, or is this something you send out? Recommendation?

thanks again,
Chris


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 6, 2012)

Chris Burton said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > BRobbins629 said:
> ...



I lucked out and found a local silversmith who just happened to be next door to my favorite BBQ joint.  To solder three six inch tubes, it cost me $15 and a pulled pork sandwich!

I would recommend finding a local silversmith, the face to face advice from making the mandrels to shaping and forming techniques was invaluable, plus He let me watch as he soldered the seams, explaining his technique as he went along.  Maybe someday I'll try it...... or just visit a new friend and have him do it for a a few dollars, a sandwich and a beer!


----------



## Rich L (Sep 6, 2012)

Stern Leach - but there are minimums. 50 oz, I think.

George Rodriguez of Trinket House - but there are minimums.

They'll do just about any size you want.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 6, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> If I understood the silversmith correctly, the silver solder used was indeed silver wire so when you solder a joint you are soldering with silver, not some lead based material such as used with copper pipes, etc.



Silver solder is an alloy with a little less silver in it than sterling (sterling is 92.5% silver). There are different "levels" with different melting temperatures; the higher the silver content, the higher the melting temperature. Generally, higher silver content also means a better color match for sterling.

A good solder joint is practically invisible, but in the right light you may detect a slight color difference. It also may appear due to the seam tarnishing and wearing slightly differently from the surrounding sterling.


----------



## btboone (Sep 8, 2012)

Another thing to try; find a close undersize tube to what you need and get a steel or carbide ball of the exact size you need to be pressed through.  That's how high precision tubing is made to perfect tolerance.  I've done that with brass tubes with good results.  Of course another answer is to simply turn them from either solid or cored silver bar.  The scrap can be recycled.


----------

